
Box goes remote: “The future of a digital workplace” - jseliger
https://blog.box.com/box-and-future-digital-workplace
======
Cyph0n
> Weekly all-hands

Is that normal at a 1000+ employee company?

~~~
conradludgate
We have a weekly tech all hands at the place I work with 1000+ devs. CTO
addresses any anonymous questions we submit as well as informing us of other
company decisions/details

------
neonate
"Through Jan. 31, 2021"

~~~
bilal4hmed
"Through Jan. 31, 2021, all Box employees can work from anywhere, even when
offices reopen"

that last bit means work from home after that too right ?

~~~
politelemon
Even a box.

